# STICK MEN 4 SALE



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

Made some stick men for a few guys who I train with. I have 2 extra left over for sale I figure I am into these with out labor for about $25.00 each. These will last a very long time. I have abused the ones I have for the last 2 seasons now and still look and work great! So $50.00 bucks takes them both. Call me Ryan 801-330-6155. Sorry cant upload pic, file is to big. I can email pics.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Ry, can you email me pics @ [email protected] Thanks!!


----------

